# Wife Sez No More Pork



## BluzQue (Aug 15, 2009)

Ms BluzQue requested today for me to ease off the pork for a while :roll:   So what did i come up with.....STEAKS! I made a trip out to the butcher shop/wholesaler I've been telling you guys about. I got 2 Prime cut 1 1/2" rib eyes to grill for tonight's dinner. It's just the 2 of us for a few days. Daughter left on a road trip to Florida with a friend for a few days.  Hope you enjoy the pics.....I certainly enjoyed the steak...and part of Ms BluzQue's to boot 







[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[/img]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice *Bluz Que*!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 16, 2009)

Most excellent *BluzQue* !


----------



## BluzQue (Aug 16, 2009)

*Larry & ScottyDaQ*....you fellas know how to make a guy feel proud   


     8)


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 16, 2009)

Good job!!

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 16, 2009)

Beef ................. it's what's for dinner!


----------



## BluzQue (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks *bigwheel* & *Nick*


----------



## Toby Keil (Aug 16, 2009)

Now that's what I'm talkin about...steaks look killer bud!


----------



## Div (Aug 16, 2009)

Wheres the Beef ?


----------



## john pen (Aug 16, 2009)

Those look awesome...Did you win the lottery ??


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 16, 2009)

That's probably the best substitute for pork.. Looks awesome!


----------



## BluzQue (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks much fellas ! .....*Toby*....*Div* ? ..... *john pen* ... *sapo*


     8)


----------



## john a (Aug 17, 2009)

Rib eyes are hard to beat, very nice.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh Yeah! looks super


----------



## BluzQue (Aug 17, 2009)

Appreciate It!  *John A.*   &   * JB*


     8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 17, 2009)

looks good!  why do you  "bold" people's names?


----------



## BluzQue (Aug 17, 2009)

Dunno Cappy....want me to stop?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 17, 2009)

no, just wondering.


----------



## swampsauce (Aug 17, 2009)

BluzQue,
 just so you know, Captn. invented bold typing peoples name!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 17, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> looks good!  why do you  "bold" people's names?



I didn't notice anything... *Captain Morgan*


----------



## BluzQue (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry *Captain Morgan* I forgot to thank you for the pos comment on my ribeyes....Thanks much  


 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 18, 2009)

*That* Cappy *is quite a guy!*


----------



## DJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweet!!! Can't beat a Rib Eye and those look Xcellent!!
And it sounds like ya played with Mrs Bluz as well.....can't get a lot better, (  just a guess on the last part  )
dj


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 19, 2009)

Some of the best pork Ive ever eatin' was steak!


----------



## BluzQue (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks *dollarbill *   &    *DJ* !

*Nick*     No Kiddin'    Thought I was busted by the *Pit* *Police* :roll: 

2 words  *DJ*......Yeah Baby  

 8)


----------

